# Walleye Seminar in Minot- Saturday, April 2nd



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

We will be talking about walleye rods and reels, reading rivers, dealing with the ups and downs of Lake Sakakawea, and seasonal patterns and presentations on Devils Lake. Should be fun. Hope to see some of you guys there. Let's talk fishing. Call 701-852-1010 for more details. Jim Carroll NPAA #333


----------

